
Why do we need modules at all? (2011) - albertzak
http://erlang.org/pipermail/erlang-questions/2011-May/058768.html
======
albertzak
Previous:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10409507](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10409507)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8572600](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8572600)

